# sr20?



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

sr20 swap into a 96s 200sx? but sr20 from which car? which would be best guys? ideas? ^__^ thanx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

teovietg said:


> sr20 swap into a 96s 200sx? but sr20 from which car? which would be best guys? ideas? ^__^ thanx


SEARCH this topic. ANy SR20 from a FWD car will fit. Has been covered right down to all of what you will need, just search!


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

wes said:


> SEARCH this topic. ANy SR20 from a FWD car will fit. Has been covered right down to all of what you will need, just search!


ookkkkk i willl i justtt wanttedd tooo seee someeee pppeeooopppllleeesss iideeassss thhhhannnxxxxx uuuuu


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

teovietg said:


> ookkkkk i willl i justtt wanttedd tooo seee someeee pppeeooopppllleeesss iideeassss thhhhannnxxxxx uuuuu



 do you really think youre the first person to ask about an sr20 swap from a ga? follow wes's advice and search on this..theres a specific thread about every part you will need and a break down of whats involved in the swap.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

get a sr20 ve from a G20 thats should be nice


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

WoLfFaNgZ said:


> get a sr20 ve from a G20 thats should be nice




dude...if you dont know what youre talking about, please refrain from giving misleading advice/information..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haha, SR20VE from a G20, where do they get this stuff?

I agree if you're going to go through all that work, you might want to look into a VE, but one thing's for certain, if you can pop the hood of a U.S. G20 with an SR20VE in it (from the factory), I'll fly over there and buy you lunch....then I'll steal that person's car.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Haha, SR20VE from a G20, where do they get this stuff?
> 
> I agree if you're going to go through all that work, you might want to look into a VE, but one thing's for certain, if you can pop the hood of a U.S. G20 with an SR20VE in it (from the factory), I'll fly over there and buy you lunch....then I'll steal that person's car.


no you wont I will steal the car and then sell it to the unicorn wranglers down in happy go go land

but the dude was confused I know he meant to say sr20DE right?? 
and about being so nice thats a comon swap being that the 200 sx came with that motor in half there models


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

aite aite imma just ask my friend to get me a motor from warehouse ^__^ easier on me and he'll help me drop the motor in too so yeaaaa thanx for ur advise peoples


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

correct grammer is a good thing.

its a tad more involved than a simple "drop in" and you need a good bit more than just the engine.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ya you will need more than a motor 
motor tranny ecu axels (mabye) you need all kinds of crap your better off gettin a wrecked car as a donor so you have most your parts then selling parts tha tyou dont need

if you do a search you will find a pretty decent parts list on here that will tell you the 20 million lil things you need for it to work
bottom line the enigine you want is a sr20de from either a infinity g20 or a sentra se or a 200sx with said equiped engine


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Gotta love newbies. I think I should let some of my "flame devils" loose to clean up the forum.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

pete? said:


> correct grammer is a good thing.
> 
> its a tad more involved than a simple "drop in" and you need a good bit more than just the engine.


haha yea i know that not that dumb u know ^__^ hehe besides all my friend, all he does is work on cars every damn day anyways so yea i think i'll be fine... hopefully 0_o lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

teovietg said:


> haha yea i know that not that dumb u know ^__^ hehe besides all my friend, all he does is work on cars every damn day anyways so yea i think i'll be fine... hopefully 0_o lol


i work on my car every day.........but i doubt i could do an engine upgrade swap. you will end up needing the entire front clip from an se-r.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

pete? said:


> i work on my car every day.........but i doubt i could do an engine upgrade swap. you will end up needing the entire front clip from an se-r.


ooo aite thats koo thanx for telling me hehe ^__^


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

you give newbies a bad name


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

like what was said it takes more than just working on cars to know how to swap a motor
i would say find some one that has done that exact swap before for help
if not you will be up to your ass in work cause theres fabbing and stuff nothing just drops in its not legos there buddy yes mabye it will "bolt up" but look at it this you your not that good with cars it will take a long tim,e for you and your friend to do this and even more time if you dont have the correct parts

do a search there is that list with what you need 
also do lots of research ask peole that has done it do your homework you will need to be ready


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

T200Sx said:


> you give newbies a bad name


lol who me?


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

Well I won't flame on the newbie but I will say that if you are going to go for a swap I would only have two choices if it was me and that would be either the N/A SR20 VE or the Turbo SR20 DET. 

Just my two cents.

Jason


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

studeringaaron said:


> like what was said it takes more than just working on cars to know how to swap a motor
> i would say find some one that has done that exact swap before for help
> if not you will be up to your ass in work cause theres fabbing and stuff nothing just drops in its not legos there buddy yes mabye it will "bolt up" but look at it this you your not that good with cars it will take a long tim,e for you and your friend to do this and even more time if you dont have the correct parts
> 
> ...


yes sir! my friend... i'm pretty sure he knows these things... i've seen him do motor swaps all the time but you ain't gotta believe me thats koo with me but yea thanx for the advise it'll teach me a lot no disrespect aite


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

teovietg said:


> yes sir! my friend... i'm pretty sure he knows these things... i've seen him do motor swaps all the time but you ain't gotta believe me thats koo with me but yea thanx for the advise it'll teach me a lot no disrespect aite


ok cool its not I dont beleive you it dosent mater what a person you will never see on the internet thinks anyways all that maters is tha tits done and done right 
and no disrespect taken and none intended either just lettin ya know whats up well except for the :lame: flame attemp on a previous post :fluffpol:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

studeringaaron said:


> anyways all that maters is tha tits done and done right



yea...gotta fondle them tits.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

haha aite then thanx for ur help guys if anything else just let me know ^__^ and i have much respect for all nissan lovers hehe


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you know you could go to the sr forum and see what you will need and do a search cuz its all over the forum.. ok dawg


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you know you could go to the sr forum and see what you will need and do a search cuz its all over the forum.. ok dawg


o yea huh... lol thanx haha


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i know not many people have personal experiences with doing motor swaps, but seeing as how ive been personally involved in an auto ga to manual sr20det swap, i know what is involved and it isnt something to be taken lightly.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> i know not many people have personal experiences with doing motor swaps, but seeing as how ive been personally involved in an auto ga to manual sr20det swap, i know what is involved and it isnt something to be taken lightly.


o auto to manual? really how was that? take a very long time? lot of crap? if u have the time tell me about it yea? ^__^


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Um, it's pretty much the same as a manual GA to a manual SR.. you're pretty much swapping EVERYTHING out, so it's not like you need specialty parts. Still gotta drill the holes for the clutch tho, right Chops?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Um, it's pretty much the same as a manual GA to a manual SR.. you're pretty much swapping EVERYTHING out, so it's not like you need specialty parts. Still gotta drill the holes for the clutch tho, right Chops?


yup..everything changes out..and yep, u still have to drill the hole for the clutch cable.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

ooo so how long did it take u to do that? day? 2? hour? lol


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I think it only took him 15-25 minutes, I mean it's pretty much bolt on, geez.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

wildmane said:


> I think it only took him 15-25 minutes, I mean it's pretty much bolt on, geez.


really now... thats interesting... i would have thought it took longer but ok


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

teovietg said:


> really now... thats interesting... i would have thought it took longer but ok



25 minutes for what? Tranny Swap? If so NO WAY in hell in terms of an auto to manual conversion. I am extremely efficient, have air tools, and know my car inside and out and it takes me about 35 minutes to take the tranny out. 

Even if he has a lift there is no way he is swapping trannies and installing the pedals and drilling the holes that quickly. Let alone someone who has never done this before, lets not give him the wrong impression.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

wes said:


> 25 minutes for what? Tranny Swap? If so NO WAY in hell in terms of an auto to manual conversion. I am extremely efficient, have air tools, and know my car inside and out and it takes me about 35 minutes to take the tranny out.
> 
> Even if he has a lift there is no way he is swapping trannies and installing the pedals and drilling the holes that quickly. Let alone someone who has never done this before, lets not give him the wrong impression.


thanx u... i knew it couldn't have been done that quick... thought it would take at least an hour or so


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> 25 minutes for what? Tranny Swap? If so NO WAY in hell in terms of an auto to manual conversion. I am extremely efficient, have air tools, and know my car inside and out and it takes me about 35 minutes to take the tranny out.
> 
> Even if he has a lift there is no way he is swapping trannies and installing the pedals and drilling the holes that quickly. Let alone someone who has never done this before, lets not give him the wrong impression.


i think it was a joke wes... :cheers: 








its ok to be slow soemtime...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> i think it was a joke wes... :cheers:
> its ok to be slow soemtime...


OHHHHH at any rate I didn't want an impressionable member thinking it was going to take 20 mins.....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> OHHHHH at any rate I didn't want an impressionable member thinking it was going to take 20 mins.....


good save, we know you care like that.. 



although you are correct


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Hahaha, I was talking about the WHOLE swap, and I was just kidding :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the swap was straight forward but tedious at times...the swap wasnt on MY car, it was a friends car..cant say exactly how long any particular part took because there were about 4 of us and each one of us was doing everything at once..kinda like nascar


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

wes said:


> OHHHHH at any rate I didn't want an impressionable member thinking it was going to take 20 mins.....


i agree with wes if you never done it before think hour to take it out and hour to put it back thats just for swaping out the same tranny 

thats what you should allow your self anyways I think 
auto to man swap well I dunno thats another story


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

dang... just for tranny right... so if u do a complete swap i'd take it that it takes like a couple of hours right?


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

You will also need a lot more stuff besides jsut the motor.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

B14Boost said:


> You will also need a lot more stuff besides jsut the motor.




well, thanks for posting the obvious things that have already been mentioned...


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> well, thanks for posting the obvious things that have already been mentioned...


lol i don't think everyone reads everything from the beginning chops ^__^ lol butg yea another obvious thing huh?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

teovietg said:


> dang... just for tranny right... so if u do a complete swap i'd take it that it takes like a couple of hours right?


mabye if you want it done right and never done it before then you will want to take your time and i think everyone will agree with me 

just allow your self a few hours but you most likley get it done sooner than that


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

are you talking a few hours for the swap hes doing?? its going to take a lot longer then that! you have to install a whole new wiring harness to do that swap. the easiest way to pull a ga to sr swap is just yank everything... wire up the new wiring and then start putting things in. i would say with someone that knows what they are doing .. i would say give it at least a whole weekend working straight.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

weekend... seriously? i can't believe that... i think that it would take a day if ur gonna do something like that... like straight... but i don't know just wat i think


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

teovietg said:


> weekend... seriously? i can't believe that... i think that it would take a day if ur gonna do something like that... like straight... but i don't know just wat i think


depends on person and tools. Air tools, experience, and a good hoist, a day. No air tools, no experience, and such, more time than that. It is directly related to how much experience someone has and weather or not you have EEVRYTHING you need before the swap.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> depends on person and tools. Air tools, experience, and a good hoist, a day. No air tools, no experience, and such, more time than that. It is directly related to how much experience someone has and weather or not you have EEVRYTHING you need before the swap.



Save the time and just buy the car already equipped with the motor and tranny


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Save the time and just buy the car already equipped with the motor and tranny


wats the point then? if i wanted to buy a car with one in it already y would i put up a thread about swapping? yeaaaaa think about that one smart guy


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

teovietg said:


> wats the point then? if i wanted to buy a car with one in it already y would i put up a thread about swapping? yeaaaaa think about that one smart guy


No need to flame, he was stating what is arguably one of the better ideas. If your in it for the experience then don't take his advice, but if all you want is an SR20 and no headache e's damn right.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you guys crack me up.. it would take prolly close to a whole day to do a swap, not a few hours. you have to remember disconnecting all the wires, mounts, and a lot more in which a lot of the parts can be rusty and will be a bitch to remove... then you have to swap all the new parts in, set the new mounts and wire all that sh*t up... im sure that takes more than a few hours.. hell, wes knows the motor like he knows the back of his hand, but i still would think it would take several hours...


----------

